# Sunday report cbbt



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

Fished all day till 1pm. Only caught a 5' black tip


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

5' blacktip is a good catch.  Thanks for the report.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

man you dont know how to call anyone any more bro? id of payed for gas and payed to get out there. iv been trying to get out. nice catch your going to have to bring me some of him. hmu up next time


----------



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

Jbrady i went out on my brothers boat...i will probably take mine out this week and i will call you .....also the netters at bubbas had got 2 cobia in the nets, 1 was 65 pounds and the other was 40....the head on this cobia was huge !!!!....i need to respool my rods with at least 40# test...i only have 20# on them right now...i will call you today and tell you what the cobia was spittin up out of its stomach...


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

thats all you need is 20 or 30 lb on it. you get more line and set the drag right you aint got nothing to worry about. pluse im sure ur reel aint got 20lbs of drag on it. im using 15lbs on my one reel and have no problems.


----------



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

Dude, i got more time on the water than you have in the shower. ..i got spooled with 20# last week....im not taking any chanches this time around. I have done a ton of off shore fishing and i know there are some big'ns in the bay this year......
You have no problems because you only fished 1 time this year.....and it was on my boat....lol..lol
jay, call me wednesday.....im headed out thursday mo-ning to boat the big one !!!


----------

